# I feel so alone



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess I am the only one here from Washington. oh well. If there is anyone else say hello.
I am up in Blaine by the way.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Yo - Vancouver in the house.. I just never bothered to post  

Funny though, I'm as far south as you can go in WA, and you're as far north..


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I use to live in Vancouver if that helps! I am now over in Seaside OR


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I use to live in Vancouver if that helps! I am now over in Seaside OR


Actually what'd help in the 'Couv is a building moratorium - arghh, subdivisions everywhere! 

How is Seaside these days? I used to spend a lot of time out there, back before the outlet malls went in... fond memories of the shooting gallery - is that still in operation?


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

*Also in Vancouver*

Hazel Dell. Just outside vancouver.
James:smt1099


----------



## RevSublime (Sep 16, 2006)

*About midway 'tween ya...*

Seattle here. :mrgreen:


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Bellingham here.

Walther P99c
Buckmark URX Stainless


----------



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

Oppie in Tacoma. Looking to get back into Shooting after a 15 yeer hiatus. Shoot G17 first generation and Mark I 1973. Looking for outdoor range...


----------



## Dennito (Dec 5, 2006)

*Seattle in the house*

There are lots of Washingtonians into firearms. There was an interesting and *almost* fairly balanced article in Seattle Magazine about the "gun culture"
in Seattle.

Beretta M9
Colt Trooper .38 spl
H&R .22


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi! Neighbor! from the "holy city" Lynden.


----------



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

Puyallup here.


----------



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

I know of an outdoor range in Issaquah/Renton. There is also one, at least there used to be a good one, in Bellingham. I live in the Issaquah area now, but have been as far north as the 'ham and south as Kent.


----------



## haymaker (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

I live between George and Royal City although my address is Quincy. I'm just about smack dead center in the middle of the state.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

Another couple of blocks and I'd be in ID. I'm just E of Spokane.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

A_J said:


> Actually what'd help in the 'Couv is a building moratorium - arghh, subdivisions everywhere!
> 
> How is Seaside these days? I used to spend a lot of time out there, back before the outlet malls went in... fond memories of the shooting gallery - is that still in operation?


Seaside is good. Unfortunately no on the shooting gallery though. We always have the forest! Since there are a few of you guys in Vancouver we should plan a range day! FWIW I will be moving to Portland at the end of this summer.


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

*western WA.*

No your not alone. I live in Vancouver, couple of miles north of the Columbia River. A lot more people from WA. on the firingline forum and the Ruger forum.
You might check them out. In any case good luck to you.
James:smt023


----------



## rickomatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Snohomish representin' :smt1099


----------



## PaulBk (Mar 1, 2007)

New guy checking in from east King county.

-Paul


----------



## PaulBk (Mar 1, 2007)

oppie said:


> Oppie in Tacoma...Looking for outdoor range


Try Tacoma Rifle and Revolver Club (actually in Unversity Place). Oldest facility in Washington state. Great place to shoot.

http://www.tacomarifle.org/

-Paul


----------



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

Cowlitz county here the city of 3 rivers


----------



## gunfighter1948 (Jul 31, 2007)

I live in Seattle, god I hate King County!!!!!!!


----------



## TundraNick923 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dont worry, Im from Selah and I'm here now.


----------



## NW Dad (Oct 29, 2007)

*Gig Harbor...*

I live in the Gig Harbor area and would love to find some woods that my teenage sons and I can go out plinkin' safely and without trespassing. Any ideas?


----------



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Seattle here.

Recent transplant from texas. where do you seattle folks shoot? 

I've been going to Sam's in Lynnwood/Everett.


----------



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Ever find a place outdoors NWDad? I have been looking as well. Want to go shoot some rifles, possibly my shotgun. I aksed on a few forums to no reply.:smt022


----------



## NW Dad (Oct 29, 2007)

No replies yet...

Anybody?

Anbody?

Buehler?

Buehler?


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all, Whidbey Island here.

We have two places on the island.

Whidbey Sportsmans Assoc.

And Greenes gun shop

Greens has pistol and rifle no shotgun.


----------



## m62-m76 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Mike in the Tri-Cities. Lots of shooters over here! brokenimage


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been told that I'm a "Pacific Islander," since I live on an island in Puget Sound, and Puget Sound is an arm of the Pacific Ocean. Now I'm waiting for the next census, so I can baffle 'em good. :anim_lol:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lacey here. Moved from Coloado Springs in February for a new job.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Kent, about 5 min away from Champion Arms an indoor gun range, I would really like to meet someone that can help me with reloading


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

also I may be moving to the Tri Cities soon, King County is too expensive


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a thought, but isn't BLM land available for shooting in Washington? It is in California.

I found this on the FAQ page of the BLM OR/WA website:

*Where can I shoot my gun on BLM public lands?*

_State and local laws relating to the use of firearms or other weapons apply on public lands due to proximity to residential areas, high recreational use, or other resource concerns.

It is legal to discharge firearms including handguns, rifles, and shotguns on public lands in Oregon and Washington as long as you are outside of designated developed sites and areas that have been closed to shooting due to proximity to residential areas. Consult with the BLM District where you want to shoot to determine which areas are closed. The BLM in the Pacific Northwest does not maintain any designated shooting ranges. While shooting please remember it is illegal to:

Create a hazard or nuisance.

Dispose of cans, bottles, and other nonflammable trash and garbage except in designated places or receptacles-pack it in, pack it out.

Deface, remove, or destroy plants or their parts, soil, rocks or minerals, or cave resources.

Deface, disturb, remove, or destroy any personal property, or structures, or scientific, cultural, or archeological or historic resource, natural object, or area. _

Here's the link to the page: http://www.blm.gov/or/faq/index.php

Hope this helps.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've shot twice since moving here. Bullseye in Lakewood/Tacoma in February (was NOT impressed) and the Marksman in Puyallup (a much better facility). I posted a range report on my second outing. Nothing close to where I am at, though I continue to do some recon. Anyone know any way I can snag some investment capital?


----------



## Hikerwa (Jul 16, 2008)

West Seattle in the house. I've been lurking for a while, guess it was time to say hi.

I've only been to Wades Range in Bellevue, It's alright, but I would like to see a range closer to me.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Is there an indoor range in the Tukwila/Renton area?


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Champion Arms is the only one I know of http://www.championarms.com/


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

Renton here. Hey, anybody know where I can find a CZ sp-01 locally?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

branch said:


> Renton here. Hey, anybody know where I can find a CZ sp-01 locally?


Have tried Wade's or Sam's yet?


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

the original poster said he was from blaine. i lived in blaine until 08 and i moved to Yakima, WA during the summer for my first job.

if you live in Blaine you have most likely seen me around at some point.


----------



## justinrenner (Aug 18, 2008)

Lower Yakima Valley, on the reservation.

:smt1099


----------



## 762x39 (Oct 28, 2009)

youandwhosearmy said:


> Seattle here.
> 
> Recent transplant from texas. where do you seattle folks shoot?
> 
> I've been going to Sam's in Lynnwood/Everett.


Rainier Valley, Pioneer Square, White Center. I know these are popular shooting spots 'cause i seem 'em on the news almost every night :shock:


----------



## 762x39 (Oct 28, 2009)

branch said:


> Renton here. Hey, anybody know where I can find a CZ sp-01 locally?


 Try seattleguns.net


----------



## wolf049 (Dec 3, 2010)

New to this forum, typing here in Kirkland


----------

